
Ask HN: Is as Password Necessary? - KingOfCoders
I thought about a new website and wondered if a password is necessary or I can just send you a code if you want to log in? If I have a standard password forgotten feature where an email is send with a code then does having a password in the first place add any more security?<p>For those who want more security I could add FIDO2.
======
mtmail
We used to do that with a classifieds website. Not a code, but a link to click
for authentication. To be honest many users didn't understand the concept.
Emails can be 1-2 minutes or sometimes more delayed. Users asked where they
can reset their password. By being different we added confusion. I worked,
1000s of users signed up (free service), but we spend more time than we think
justified on support emails.

~~~
KingOfCoders
Thanks, very good points.

